# coats!



## libby (Nov 27, 2012)

I made my girls a coat,,our winter has been so cold this year,,hoping this helps!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

That's too funny! But a good idea.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

You made that?! That's looks really good!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Those are so precious! Good job!!


----------



## libby (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice coats!


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Love them


----------



## dance4emily (Jan 20, 2014)

So cute I love little goat coats!!!


----------

